# ? CPT for "AC joint resection arthroplasty?



## MMadrigal (Sep 14, 2011)

I need to provide a code for this procedure, to the ASC, but I can't find anything.  Doc is planning an arthroscopy.  Thank you again for all your help.  Mary  Mmadrigal@hawaii.rr.com


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

if there is no code for this procedure then you can use * 29999*	Unlisted procedure, arthroscopy


----------

